# working and poodle-ing :)



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi everyone! I wanted to ask, does anyone work full time and have a poodle? I am a student at the moment - will be until the end of 2012 - so my hours are quite flexible if I get a puppy now. My concern is that when I begin working I won't be able to give the poodle everything she needs... I know there's doggy daycare and there are ways to work around it... But does anyone have any advice for me? My poodle would be just over a year old when I start working...

Thanks guys!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hayley22 said:


> Hi everyone! I wanted to ask, does anyone work full time and have a poodle? I am a student at the moment - will be until the end of 2012 - so my hours are quite flexible if I get a puppy now. My concern is that when I begin working I won't be able to give the poodle everything she needs... I know there's doggy daycare and there are ways to work around it... But does anyone have any advice for me? My poodle would be just over a year old when I start working...
> 
> Thanks guys!


Oh and I will be getting either a toy or mini poodle if I do get one, if that's of relevance


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

I work from home, so no help with you on that. my dogs are not left unattended very often.

i think doggy day care or a daily pet sitter/walker visit and your pupper being a bit older would be good.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it can be done - and there are many people your age managing it successfully - but it means lots of planning, and lots of compromises. I don't think a dog should be left for more than 4 hours, and certainly not left in a crate for longer than that. An older dog, who has got used to the routine, may be OK, but not a puppy or adolescent. You need to take into account not just the hours you will be working, but time travelling to and from work, stopping off to shop on the way home, going out with friends from work, etc, etc. Then think about your social life - are you prepared to pass up that hot date or brilliant party to go home and walk the dog in the rain instead? Are you prepared to get up an hour earlier every day, to take the dog out before you leave? Can you afford a dog walker, and can you be sure there will be someone reliable available? Will your job - immedialtely, or as your career develop - involve travel, even overnight or longer stays away from home? Will you be living in rented accommodation, and have you considered how having a dog will limit your choice? All of these are things you need to think through when deciding whether the time is right or not. I know an awful lot of dog grandparents who end up as more or less full time carers of their children's dogs!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I think a one-year-old dog can stay home alone for a normal workday.

I know some breeders and some rescues make a big deal of dogs "not being alone all day"...but the reality is that many, many people out there don't have the luxury of working from or at home. Now, I'm a teacher, and so for a few months of the year I do have that luxury, and I can tell you that, on the days when I'm home...the dogs are pretty much sleeping all day anyway. 

I do think the fact that we have four dogs helps. Dogs are social animals, and they do like the presence of another animal. Not that they play all day or anything, but just the comfort of the other one "being there" has an effect. Even a cat can be a good companion to a dog, if it's the right combination, of course.

Some people are able to arrange it so that the dog has a doggy door leading to a safe area outside. The doggy day care is an option, too, but check out the place carefully. Concerning a poodle specifically, be sure you're thinking of the grooming aspect, too. Either you have to do it (time, skill), or you have to have someone else do it (money) on a regular basis. 

You're to be admired for thinking ahead so far; a lot of college-aged people get animals and don't think about the future *life* of those animals, just the present fun of the having. (Guilty as charged, by the way; as a college student I got a cat when I lived in a pet-free dorm, a chinchilla, and a couple of other unsuitable-for-the-college-life animals.) 

Take care, and good luck in all your future endeavors!
--Q

P.S. fjm was posting the same time as me--she brings up tons of very good points!


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

fjm said:


> I think it can be done - and there are many people your age managing it successfully - but it means lots of planning, and lots of compromises. I don't think a dog should be left for more than 4 hours, and certainly not left in a crate for longer than that. An older dog, who has got used to the routine, may be OK, but not a puppy or adolescent. You need to take into account not just the hours you will be working, but time travelling to and from work, stopping off to shop on the way home, going out with friends from work, etc, etc. Then think about your social life - are you prepared to pass up that hot date or brilliant party to go home and walk the dog in the rain instead? Are you prepared to get up an hour earlier every day, to take the dog out before you leave? Can you afford a dog walker, and can you be sure there will be someone reliable available? Will your job - immedialtely, or as your career develop - involve travel, even overnight or longer stays away from home? Will you be living in rented accommodation, and have you considered how having a dog will limit your choice? All of these are things you need to think through when deciding whether the time is right or not. I know an awful lot of dog grandparents who end up as more or less full time carers of their children's dogs!


So many very, very good points, and all about making your dog a priority. My husband is a full time student right now and I work full time. We got Lexi(who is a spoo)durning the summer months so he could be home with her full time, get her house trained, ect. We scheduled her spaying surgery over anther school break so I wouln't have to take time off from work and he would be home with her. His schedule is flexable and when he goes to work full time in another year, we will go to game plan B and start working on what that will look like. We do plan our away time carfully, so she doens't spend long stretches of time in her kennel, or we take her with. Tuesday's right now are rough and we are working on that right now. It can be done, but as was said, it does take planning but it is so very worth every bit.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

My husband and I both work full time (8 - 5, M - F), but we are lucky enough to live in a small city where it's possible to drive home over our lunch hour and spend time with the dogs. My lunch hour is from noon to 1 and his is from 12:30 to 1:30, so between the two of us we're home a little longer than an hour in the middle of every workday. There are occasions when either he or I will have a lunch hour meeting or something, but we always make sure to make arrangements to run home to at least give them an outside potty break and a bite to eat...

As was said previously - we also have four dogs and they keep each other company during the hours we're not home... sometimes it's just keeping each other company while they sleep the day away anyway!!

We used to live in the Minneapolis area and I have to say we were never interested in having a dog while living there (we had cats). Our jobs and home were too far apart to drive home during the day and it just wasn't feasible. Now that we're in North Dakota - it's completely do-able to have dogs!

Good luck with wherever your plans take you!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Haley -- You are at such a wonderful time of life! College is great and it does provide some great flexibility. Starting a career is also a wonderful and very challenging time of life. And many people your age are choosing life partners, building new relationships, and making new friends. Many of the decisions you make now will affect the way the rest of your life goes. I would think through what kind of a career you are headed for and what demands that might place on you. Also think through the relationships of your life and how these might develop and change over the coming years.

Having a dog is a big responsibility and it takes time and effort. The daughter of a friend of mine just graduated from college and got a great new job. She is single, but hoping to find Mr. Perfect and someday start a family. She lives alone in her first apartment. She loves dogs and wanted to get a rescue. She asked me what I thought. My advice was to forget the dog and concentrate on building her career and her relationships. It just seems like it would be a shame if her colleagues were going out for a drink after work and she needed to go home and walk the dog. Or if she needed to stay late at work to finish an important project. Or if her employer wanted to send her to Boston or LA or London for 3 weeks (a real possiblity in her line of work). Or if Mr. Perfect lived in a no-dogs apartment in another city and she wanted to visit frequently. Of if a group of friends was going on vacation together, but the dog couldn't come. Anyway you get the picture. I think for most college age people, life should be focused on building a career and relationships that can last a lifetime. My guess is that a dog would get in the way of this. 

But only you can decide what it best for you. Each person is different. The daughter of another friend was such a dog-lover that she chose her college based on its willingness to allow dogs in her dorm room (no kidding!). Her dog went to college with her and then went to Vet school with her. She met her Mr. Right in Vet school (he is also a Vet) and they are one happy dog-owning couple! 

So different solutions work for different people. But for most people your age, I think it is best to free up your time and energy for building your career and your relationships. There will be plenty of time later for dogs. Best of luck to you as you make these important life decisions.


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

to everyone who replied: thank you so much for your advice and anecdotes!  

I have given a lot of thought to this subject, and I think it's what I want and I am definitely prepared to compromise in order to be a great poodle-mommy!  So thank you for sharing your experiences with me, you have given me perspective and shown me the possibilities 

I am living in a house that I co-own with my boyfriend, so rented accommodation won't be an issue. I'm more of a read-a-good-book kinda gal than a party animal, so choosing my pup over a party wouldn't be difficult at all!  I live in a relatively big city but I definitely think I can manage trips home for lunch time while I'm working as I won't be working far from home.we already have two dogs, so hopefully they will help to alleviate loneliness 

Thank you again!!!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

peppersb said:


> Haley -- You are at such a wonderful time of life! College is great and it does provide some great flexibility. Starting a career is also a wonderful and very challenging time of life. And many people your age are choosing life partners, building new relationships, and making new friends. Many of the decisions you make now will affect the way the rest of your life goes. I would think through what kind of a career you are headed for and what demands that might place on you. Also think through the relationships of your life and how these might develop and change over the coming years.
> 
> Having a dog is a big responsibility and it takes time and effort. The daughter of a friend of mine just graduated from college and got a great new job. She is single, but hoping to find Mr. Perfect and someday start a family. She lives alone in her first apartment. She loves dogs and wanted to get a rescue. She asked me what I thought. My advice was to forget the dog and concentrate on building her career and her relationships. It just seems like it would be a shame if her colleagues were going out for a drink after work and she needed to go home and walk the dog. Or if she needed to stay late at work to finish an important project. Or if her employer wanted to send her to Boston or LA or London for 3 weeks (a real possiblity in her line of work). Or if Mr. Perfect lived in a no-dogs apartment in another city and she wanted to visit frequently. Of if a group of friends was going on vacation together, but the dog couldn't come. Anyway you get the picture. I think for most college age people, life should be focused on building a career and relationships that can last a lifetime. My guess is that a dog would get in the way of this.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice ! I totally get where you're coming from! I have thought about this so much...!  He he. The thing is, I found Mr Perfect a little early  I'm living now in a house we bought together with his two dogs. (He had them before I met him.) I'm finishing law school in a year and ihave already signed on with a (great) firm in my area... So yeah! Obviously I still have a lot to learn, see and do, but I guess I'm kind of settled in what I want to do...  I completely agree with you though, each to his own


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Haley -- Sounds like a great decision. Having someone to share dog-care responsibilities with should make a big difference, and if you already have two dogs in the house, adding a third should be a piece of cake! I do think that is is good for the dogs to have other dogs around if you are gone all day. 

Congratulations on already having a job lined up. I hear that many of the law firms are cutting back on hiring new associates, so great to hear that you are on such solid footing. 

Best to you and your human/canine family!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I can sort of relate! I am just finishing up grad. school and actually own two standard poodles of my own. I got my first the summer after my first semester of grad school. I had moved back home that year after having gone away to college in California and then lived and worked in Chicago for a year. 

I cannot imagine having had a dog when I was still in college because my priorities did not involve caring for another creature! That all started to change, though, when I spent a few months back home in St. Louis after graduating college before moving to Chicago to live/work. I fell in love with my parents' new poodle puppy - Henry. Then, after spending a rough first year in Chicago after college (had a blast on the weekends with my college friends who I lived with, but really hated my job and missed my boyfriend home in St. Louis) - I decided to move back home and go to grad school, be close to my boyfriend, siblings and nieces and nephews. 

Okay, my whole first year of grad school I was planning for my future brown standard poodle named "Millie". I got her that first summer after grad school. I had a blast with her and it was exactly what I needed to cope with the stress of grad school. Okay, so then last year I was so in love with Henry and Millie that I knew I had to have my own two poodles - so that when I finally moved out of my parents' upon finishing grad. school, I would have a playmate for Millie. I knew that getting the puppy while I was in grad. school would be better than waiting until I graduated because then I would be working full time.

So, now I am done with grad. classes but am full time student teaching. Tiger is 10 months, Millie is 19 months and I am SO thankful I have fully potty trained dogs now that I am gone for so many hours a day! I do live at home so my mom lets the dogs out during the day while I am gone. This week, my parents were out of town so I had someone come stop by the house twice a day since I am gone 9 hours. 

So, yes, it can be done, even if you are young like me.  Now that I am about 3 years out of college, most of my friends are starting to settle down and get dogs.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Puppies are so exciting! I gotta say that raising a puppy is so different from taking care of an adult dog. They take so much time and effort! I wanted a dog badly when my husband and I first moved to Texas 4 years ago... but we lived in an apartment at the time and they had a really steep pet fee ($600!!). So I chose cats and... didn't inform the office I had cats! I waited till my job was more stable, we moved to a house, and then I *thought* about the idea of having a dog. I finally adopted my standard poodle 6 months ago when I planned on quitting my job lol. It is crazy how much I've changed my life to revolve around the dog! I am working now, but for 3 solids months I had the privilege to stay home with the puppy. I loved every minute of it! Good luck with your new pup! You will be a great poodle momma!


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

You absolutely can make this work! It all depends on how committed you are. For most of my dog owning life I was a single working woman. I am now retired, but I will have poodles in my life for as long as I can provide good care for them. My working life was spent as an elementary school teacher. I left my home at about 7:15 in the morning and didn't arrive home most days until 4:30 in the afternoon. My dogs thrived. I did not crate them all day long. At first they were gated off in my kitchen with food, water and toys. In later years they had the run of the house. They never disappointed me. I know many people believe someone needs to be at home much more often. Dogs are very adaptable and are very happy in a loving home.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Sounds like you've made your decision and your poodle will be a really lucky little pup. 
Now to line up a great breeder, have you given that some thought yet?


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

I work full time and Panda is fine with staying home. I do go home every lunch time though as I only live 8 minutes away from work so I spend every lunch time with him to feed him, let him out and play with him. He could last without me coming home but I just couldn't do that to him, I know he enjoys our lunch times together.

I couldn't imagine having Panda when I was at university though for some reason but I guess it could work. 

I was at home for pretty much the first year that we had Panda so had plenty of time to train him and get him used to being left gradually. If you train them to accept being left they will be fine and if you cant get home at lunch you can get a dog walker to come in


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am single, have always worked full time, and lived in apartments or condos --- and have always had a poodle. I also have always had a reliable walker who, when needed, would come 2X day if I had to work late. I have always gotten up early, made our morning time and walk a priority, and same when I got home. So, although I have read many of the responses and yes, it would be great to be able to work from home, or be retired, or have a partner at home, rest assured there are many of us who do not have that luxury and love poodles, and I guarantee our poodles are very well taken care of, loved, and happy. You do, however, need to make their care a priority and not an afterthougt. Good luck -- the fact that you are thinking about this now BEFORE taking the leap says alot about you and I am sure any poodle that comes into your life will be a happy camper because of that! Quality time is what's important -- and they will get comfortable with your schedule.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I'm a single professional who works full time and I have three miniature poodles. I live in the DC metro area so coming home during the day isn't an option.  When Alex and Pippin were puppies, I was lucky in that I did have someone who was able to let them out after 3 hours (we worked offset schedules). 

I live in a SFH house and don't use a doggie door so I've trained mine to go on piddle pads in the kitchen--if they need to go. They're not "alone" as they have each other for company, and they primarily play and sleep during the day. My evenings and weekends are for them! I've had no problems leaving my three home alone when I'm at work. Alex is 10, Pippin will be 9 in a month, and Merlin just turned 6 in August. 

I rescue senior dogs for this very reason: they adapt to new schedules and don't require as much time as a puppy. (My latest addition was just under 6 year old--perfect age, IMHO.) I did the "puppy thing" twice and it was exhausting. Rewarding, but exhausting all the same. 

So in short, you can make anything work if you're willing to put in the time and effort required. It sounds like you're willing to do whatever it takes! I'd strongly suggest you consider a young adult or adult dog who is past the housebreaking stage and who can hold their wee for longer intervals. Puppies are cute but they sure are a lot of work! I like _other _people's puppies (OPP). LOL

Note: *Cookieface *started a very similar thread that may be of use to you. I'll see if I can find it but perhaps someone else can. (She was interested in getting a SPOO puppy and also works full time.) 

Good luck!


----------



## lauren&sophie (Jul 1, 2011)

Hayley-

This is so crazy but you're life sounds exactly like mine. My boyfriend and I moved in together this past summer after graduating from College. He is working full time and I am in grad school getting my masters in accounting. We also LOVE dogs so we couldn't wait to get one and we now are proud parents of a 6 month old spoo! When we first got her it was quite a shock of how much you really do give up when you own a puppy. It was overwhelming sometimes- but so so so worth it! Also, since I am still in school I was home A LOT..so training was super easy. I also would rather stay in with my boyfriend and my spoo and a good book than go out and party  I also am starting work with a large accounting firm next September so we will be utilizing doggy daycare and the help of our parents when we are both working full time. 

Anyways, I'm excited for you and your future poodle! Just thought I would share how we seem so alike!


----------



## Hayley22 (Sep 21, 2011)

lauren&sophie said:


> Hayley-
> 
> This is so crazy but you're life sounds exactly like mine. My boyfriend and I moved in together this past summer after graduating from College. He is working full time and I am in grad school getting my masters in accounting. We also LOVE dogs so we couldn't wait to get one and we now are proud parents of a 6 month old spoo! When we first got her it was quite a shock of how much you really do give up when you own a puppy. It was overwhelming sometimes- but so so so worth it! Also, since I am still in school I was home A LOT..so training was super easy. I also would rather stay in with my boyfriend and my spoo and a good book than go out and party  I also am starting work with a large accounting firm next September so we will be utilizing doggy daycare and the help of our parents when we are both working full time.
> 
> Anyways, I'm excited for you and your future poodle! Just thought I would share how we seem so alike!


Hey!  That's so interesting - we do sound very alike! It's so encouraging to hear your experience - it just goes to show, you can make it work!   

Good luck with your studies and future job!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

It's completely do-able, just requires commitment on your part.

Mine is home alone all day, with a dog walker who comes in midday. I try to work from home one day a week, and on those days, he just sleeps all day. 

It does mean we NEVER do evening stuff during the week. And weekends are pretty focused on the dog. But we like to hike, so that's an easy one.

When I was on my own and working full time, I had a high-energy Golden; I didn't know what happy hour was :smile:.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Happy hour is when you get home from a long day at work and the dogs come running to greet you like a returning hero!

--Q


----------



## cookieface (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Haley,

Here are links to two threads I started seeking information about living with a spoo while working full-time. The folks here were very generous with their advice and I'm happy to report that we will most likely be adding a puppy to our family in December.

considering a standard poodle

reassurances

Congrats on your up-coming graduation and new career! Good luck to you!
Tina


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

fjm said:


> I know an awful lot of dog grandparents who end up as more or less full time carers of their children's dogs!


:amen: I currently have two kitties, neither of which I chose to own. Both are here because my two oldest daughter's moved into places where no pets are allowed from situation's where they had them. I love the kitties, but would prefer to have just my own dogs. I am happy neither asked me to be a Grandparent to a dog. 

I did have dogs as a young person. I loved having them and was able to keep them myself by renting a small house instead of an apartment. Times are different now. It is hard for a young person to rent a house that allows pets and very few apartments allow them, at least in this area. Perhaps you live in a more pet friendly place, though. Check it out. My dogs were great for me when I was young. I got my first one while in college, too.

Dogs adapt to their owners. Many will sort of hibernate while their owners are gone at work. Trouble is, you come home and the dog is ready to go, go, go and you might be tired. I hate to tell anyone not to get a dog, but it is a big commitment and more than worth it to me. Maybe it is to you, too?


----------

